# Beef Clod Heart, aka Eye of Chuck w/ Q-View



## mneeley490 (May 27, 2012)

So my local Cash & Carry had these on sale for $2.36 lb. recently & I bought 2. There isn't much info out there on this cut, so I wasn't sure if I should cook it like a roast or a brisket, but I ended up trying the roast method for the first one here. These are very lean and consist of a single large muscle from the clod. I used a chunk each of pecan and wine-barrel oak, and 2 charcoal briquettes in my electric fridge conversion. Took about 7-8 hours at 225* to get an internal temp of 140*. I like it a tad more rare, but the family likes it cooked longer. Made it with Chef Jimmy J's fantastic "Smokey Au Jus" recipe. If you haven't tried that recipe yet, I really recommend it.

Seasoned and ready to go into the smoker. This was about 8 pounds after I removed some silverskin. Not much fat on it at all, so it really needs some liquid to keep it moist.








Into the smoker:







Sliced! Very lean, but moist. Not as tender as some other cuts, but slicing thin for sammies takes care of that.







And onto toasted rolls with the Smokey Au Jus. Tasted great!







I think the next one I'll try slow smoking brisket-style, with some bacon on top and a water pan underneath to provide moisture.


----------



## daveomak (May 27, 2012)

mneeley, evening.... that roast looks perfect to me....  I love a clod... good flavor and usually priced right....  Great job....   Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (May 27, 2012)

Now that looks super!


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 27, 2012)

Looks good. Never had a clod? What's with the name, Clod Heart? Not familiar with the cut. Thanks.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 27, 2012)

Here ya go Thoseguys. Hope it helps - I cut a couple of these from my cow elk

Shoulder Clod Roast - Common Names are Clod Heart Roast and Shoulder Center Roast

Description: A flavorful and less tender cut from the heart of the shoulder clod, the shoulder clod roast is an economical cut.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 27, 2012)

Beautiful Beef! I'm glad you enjoyed the Smokey Au Jus...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks SmokinHusker. I guess I do know what cut it is. Shoulder Center Roast. I've been processing deer since I could hold a knife but I don't know too many names of the cuts. I guess I should probably get a meat chart.

Never heard of Clod Heart. Now I do!


----------



## frosty (May 28, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Now that looks super!









Happy Memorial Day!  God Bless the service members and veterans, and those that didn't get to come home.


----------



## dlnida (May 31, 2012)

Gotta love Cash and Carry.  Of course, the wife won't let me go by myself any more.  Hey Neely, I've been mulling a brisket and was wondering if you've had any luck with theirs?


----------



## gunner69 (May 31, 2012)

I use C&C for all my briskets have never had a bad one come out of there... They recently started carrying Angus packers for about 5-7 cents a pound more than  choice... I've probably cooked 20-30 of the Angus in the last few months and I am hooked... Tender, Juicy with great flavor...


----------



## dlnida (May 31, 2012)

Thanks Gunner, I've been eyeballing them every time I go in there.  I think I need to slip one onto my honeydo list.


----------



## teeznuts (Jun 1, 2012)

I've seen the clod hearts at my local cash and carry and wondered how they would be smoked. does anybody know if you could foil one at 165 and take to 195-205 and pull it for shredded beef?


----------



## teeznuts (Jun 1, 2012)

Your roast looks great by the way!


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 6, 2012)

nice looking roast .


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 11, 2012)

teeznuts said:


> I've seen the clod hearts at my local cash and carry and wondered how they would be smoked. does anybody know if you could foil one at 165 and take to 195-205 and pull it for shredded beef?


Did the other one last weekend exactly in this method, and pulled it like a pork butt. Much easier, as there is hardly any fat to separate out. This also makes for less shrinkage, so you get almost as much meat out ot the smoker, as you put in.

It was prepared by rubbing with my standard beef rub, then injected with beef broth, worchestershire, and soy sauce, then layering the top with homemade bacon shortly before going into the smoker. I didn't think it was possible, but I gotta say we all loved this more than my pulled pork, and my pork is pretty dang good! This beef was tender, almost melt-in-your-mouth good.

I had friends over for bbq beef sandwiches, and they all loved it as well. Even their pickey-eater kid ate two of them! What little is left is going into chili tomorrow.

I'll post some pics as soon as I can figure out how to transfer them from my newfangled phone.

DLNida, glad someone answered your question! My next brisket will be one of their Angus ones.


----------



## jardine464 (Oct 2, 2016)

I bought at cash n carry for the 1st time also. Mine was actually sliced. Made a marinade and used it as carne asada. It was awesome. much more tender than expected. Using leftovers for breakfast burritos.

Next adventure will be to make a stuffing and roll the pre sliced pieces, then grill or bake.

Also going to do some jerky as it it sliced perfectly.

D


----------

